# Intake vs Arbiter Solo vs Pioneer (MTL shootout)



## Silver (31/7/21)

Hi guys

Which of these three is the best ?

I am after a nice tight draw, excellent flavour (for tobaccoes mainly) and a hassle free experience (easy to coil and wick , no leaking)

*Intake*





*Arbiter Solo*





*Pioneer*


----------



## Viper_SA (31/7/21)

I only know the Pioneer of those three, but I got another one shortly after. Coiling is very simple, the different 510 pins let's you dial in the draw perfectly. I run the 0.8mm one. Wicking is different. You have to wick it more like a dripper than an RTA, but once you get it right it's great.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Thanks @Viper_SA 
Sounds very good

what flavour profile(s) are you vaping in it?


----------



## Viper_SA (31/7/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Viper_SA
> Sounds very good
> 
> what flavour profile(s) are you vaping in it?



@ivc_mixer 's Cafe Latte mostly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/7/21)

I didn’t get to test the Solo but by the look of the airflow holes it’s an MTL to RDL probably similar to the intake. The intake is an awesome RTA but not a true MTL. You can’t go wrong with the pioneer for a true MTL experience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I didn’t get to test the Solo but by the look of the airflow holes it’s an MTL to RDL probably similar to the intake. The intake is an awesome RTA but not a true MTL. You can’t go with the pioneer for a true MTL experience!



Thanks @Grand Guru 
Assume you mean "you cant go _wrong _with the Pioneer" ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (31/7/21)

Not got the Solo, the intake is safe and also gives that top to bottom leak resistant airflow but doesn't dial down enough for those that like a tighter draw! The Pioneer is much more a labour of love and you can get a disappointing experience while trying to get the wicking correct but patience is a virtue and it pays back in spades!!!! Great flavour, smooth and a true MTL!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/7/21)

I get good results with both fruits and tobaccos with the Pioneer!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/7/21)

Just for the record The Bishop is different league so wouldn't be fair to have in the same poll!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

